# bar lease



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

please tell me where the best place to go to lease bar


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> please tell me where the best place to go to lease bar


Have you tried google? There are sites which handle property rental and you might find something on one of them.
Try putting 'bars to lease in Cyprus' into google search engine.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Have you tried google? There are sites which handle property rental and you might find something on one of them.
> Try putting 'bars to lease in Cyprus' into google search engine.


i have but it dont give me much information about bar lease


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> i have but it dont give me much information about bar lease


Thats probably because there arnt many available to let.
Have you really though about this?
It isnt easy to run that type of business here. You really need a Cypriot partner to run businesses of that type here or you will find all sorts of problems.
It may seem that there are lots of bars being run by brits but most of them have Cypriot partners behind the scenes.


----------

